# [RISOLTO]Messaggio da emerge e malfunzionamenti portage-2.1

## fbcyborg

non riesco a fare in modo che un certo messaggio appaia facendo un emerge -uDN world:

```
# emerge -uDNpv world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies -

!!! Packages for the following atoms are either all

!!! masked or don't exist:

app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-glibc

... done!

```

capisco cosa dice, ma non so cosa fargli!!!!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Galanti Davide

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> non riesco a fare in modo che un certo messaggio appaia facendo un emerge -uDN world:
> 
> ```
> # emerge -uDNpv world
> 
> ...

 

Non esiste nessun pacchetto del genere:

```
galanti.davide@gentoo ~ $ emerge -sS emul-linux-x86-glibc

Searching...   

[ Results for search key : emul-linux-x86-glibc ]

[ Applications found : 0 ]
```

Prova a fargli credere che tale pacchetto è già nel sistema:

```
echo "app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-glibc" >> /etc/portage/package.provided
```

Spero di non aver detto delle cavolate :D

In tal caso frustatemi pure ehehLast edited by Galanti Davide on Sat Mar 18, 2006 11:00 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## fbcyborg

Ciao!

ci ho provato, ma continua a dire quella cosa... Il fatto strano è che chiede qualcosa di inesistente...

Ho l'impressione che si sia incasinato emerge.. ho syncato poco fa, e ogni volta che inizia la compilazione di qualsiasi pacchetto, dopo un po' che compila se ne esce con questo messaggio:

```

[...]

-b /var/tmp/portage/readline-5.1_p3/image//usr/bin -i "/bin/install -c -m 644" libreadline.so.5.1

install: you may need to run ldconfig

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/readline-5.1_p3/work/readline-5.1/shlib'

QA Notice: USE Flag 'userland_Darwin' not in IUSE for sys-libs/readline-5.1_p3

>>> Completed installing readline-5.1_p3 into /var/tmp/portage/readline-5.1_p3/image/

```

Mi era già successo ieri mentre tentavo di aggiornare acroread all'ultima versione.. mi scompatta tutto in /var/tmp/portage e non installa nulla... il pacchetto rimane in quella directory e tutto finisce.. che cavolo sarà successo? PS: Sono su amd64

----------

## Galanti Davide

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Ciao!
> 
> ci ho provato, ma continua a dire quella cosa... Il fatto strano è che chiede qualcosa di inesistente...

 

Credo di aver sbagliato perdonami, prova con

```
echo "app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-glibc" >> /etc/make.profile/package.provided
```

perchè da man portage dovrebbe stare li:

```
/etc/make.profile/

       deprecated

       make.defaults

       packages

       packages.build

       package.provided

       parent

       use.defaults

       use.mask

       virtuals
```

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Ho l'impressione che si sia incasinato emerge.. ho syncato poco fa, e ogni volta che inizia la compilazione di qualsiasi pacchetto, dopo un po' che compila se ne esce con questo messaggio:
> 
> ```
> 
> [...]
> ...

 

Per quanto riguarda questo mi spiace ma non sò cosa dirti eheh sono ancora alle prime armi :)

----------

## codadilupo

quel messaggio compare quando un pacchetto che tu hai installato precedentemente viene deprecato e sostituito con pacchetto analogo: ad esempio io ho quel messaggio per quanto riguarda i drivers hpoj che sono ormai stati sostituiti dagl' hplip.

In generale puoi fregartene, fintantoche' non ti interessa un nuovo aggiornamento (che non arriverà mai piu'  :Wink: ).

Ovviamente é consigliato che tu rimuova il pacchetto sostituendolo con quello non deprecato.

P.S.: per il secondo messaggio credo tu debba dare un'occhio al tuo profilo.

Coda

----------

## fbcyborg

Booh! mi sa che qualcosa va storto....

```
# echo "app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-glibc" >> /etc/make.profile/package.provided

# emerge -uDNpv world

Invalid package name in package.provided: app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-glibc

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies -

!!! Packages for the following atoms are either all

!!! masked or don't exist:

app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-glibc

... done!

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/readline-5.1_p3 [5.1_p2] 1,986 kB

[...]

```

Se può interessare:

```
# cat /etc/make.profile/package.mask

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/profiles/default-linux/amd64/2006.0/package.mask,v 1.1 2005/10/07 02:22:32 eradicator Exp $

# Jeremy Huddleston <eradicator@gentoo.org>

# These are provided by non-emul packages now

-=app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-glibc-1000

<app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-glibc-1000

```

Per quanto riguarda il mio profilo, non so cosa intendi quando dici di dargli un'occhiata.. comunque:

```
# ls -l /etc/make.profile

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 48 25 gen 13:53 /etc/make.profile -> /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/amd64/2006.0

```

----------

## codadilupo

```
# cat /etc/make.profile/package.mask

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/profiles/default-linux/amd64/2006.0/package.mask,v 1.1 2005/10/07 02:22:32 eradicator Exp $

# Jeremy Huddleston <eradicator@gentoo.org>

# These are provided by non-emul packages now

-=app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-glibc-1000

<app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-glibc-1000

```

come puoi vedere il tuo pacchetto ora si chiama diversamente  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Per quanto riguarda il mio profilo, non so cosa intendi quando dici di dargli un'occhiata.. comunque:
> 
> ```
> # ls -l /etc/make.profile
> 
> ...

 

Sembra a posto. Controlla pero' che il contenuto sia corretto  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## fbcyborg

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> come puoi vedere il tuo pacchetto ora si chiama diversamente 

 

E quindi?? non ci sto capendo molto.. che dovrei fare?  :Rolling Eyes: 

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sembra a posto. Controlla pero' che il contenuto sia corretto 
> 
> Coda

 

Ok, posto il cat dei vari files in /etc/make.profile:

```
make.profile # ls

32bit-userland  no-multilib  package.mask      packages  use.mask

make.defaults   no-symlinks  package.provided  parent

```

```
# cat make.defaults

# Copyright 1999-2005 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/profiles/default-linux/amd64/2006.0/make.defaults,v 1.11 2006/03/14 15:01:09 wolf31o2 Exp $

FEATURES="sandbox autoconfig"

MULTILIB_ABIS="x86 amd64"

DEFAULT_ABI="amd64"

ABI=${DEFAULT_ABI}

#CFLAGS_amd64="-m64"

#LDFLAGS_amd64="-m elf_x86_64"

CHOST_amd64="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CDEFINE_amd64="__x86_64__"

LIBDIR_amd64="lib64"

# Added -L/emul* workaround to aid compilation of 32bit packages

# See bug #88725 for more info - Herbie Hopkins <herbs@gentoo.org> 2005/04/19

CFLAGS_x86="-m32 -L/emul/linux/x86/lib -L/emul/linux/x86/usr/lib"

LDFLAGS_x86="-m elf_i386 -L/emul/linux/x86/lib -L/emul/linux/x86/usr/lib"

CHOST_x86="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CDEFINE_x86="__i386__"

LIBDIR_x86="lib32"

# In case someone wants to help out by setting FEATURES="multilib-strict"

MULTILIB_STRICT_DIRS="/lib /usr/lib /usr/kde/*/lib /usr/qt/*/lib /usr/X11R6/lib"

MULTILIB_STRICT_DENY="64-bit.*shared object"

MULTILIB_STRICT_EXEMPT="(perl5|gcc|gcc-lib|eclipse-3|debug|portage)"

# Hack to tell baselayout to use symlinks for /lib, /usr/lib, and /usr/local/lib

SYMLINK_LIB="yes"

# Switch to nptl, but no nptlonly yet.

USE="nptl -nptlonly"

# These are added to make dev-lang/php behave properly.  See bug #120088

USE="${USE} apache2 cli ctype dba expat fastbuild force-cgi-redirect ftp gd memlimit nls pcre posix session simplexml soap sockets spl ssl tokenizer truetype xml xsl zlib"

```

```
# cat package.provided

#vuoto

```

```
# cat packages

# Copyright 1999-2005 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/profiles/default-linux/amd64/2006.0/packages,v 1.5 2006/01/02 07:02:10 eradicator Exp $

*>=sys-devel/binutils-2.15.90.0.1.1-r4

*>=sys-devel/gcc-3.4.3-r1

# ${CHOST} over ${ABI} changes went into 2.3.5-r2

*>=sys-libs/glibc-2.3.5-r2

# Sandbox broken out

*>=sys-apps/portage-2.0.51.22

*>=sys-apps/baselayout-1.11.13-r1
```

```
# cat parent

..

```

```
# cat use.mask

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/profiles/default-linux/amd64/2006.0/use.mask,v 1.1 2005/10/07 02:22:32 eradicator Exp $

# Jeremy Huddleston <eradicator@gentoo.org>

# multilib is forced on when we have ${MULTILIB_ABIS} defined

multilib

```

----------

## codadilupo

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

>  *codadilupo wrote:*   
> 
> come puoi vedere il tuo pacchetto ora si chiama diversamente  
> 
> E quindi?? non ci sto capendo molto.. che dovrei fare?  

 

nulla  :Wink: 

o togli quel pacchetto, e ne trovi uno equivalente (il file che hai postato prima ti da un suggerimento), oppure ti tieni quell'avviso. Dipende da quello che vuoi fare tu. Io personalmente non ho ancora installato i driver hplip al posto degl'hpoj.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # cat make.defaults
> 
> ...

 

qui ti dice che se usi il portage 2.0.51.22 la features sandbox che hai specificato devi toglierla. Magari é quello che ti rompe le balle in compilazione. Oltre cio', visto che ti parla di USE, posterei un 

```
emerge --info | grep USE
```

Coda

----------

## fbcyborg

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> o togli quel pacchetto, e ne trovi uno equivalente 

 

Ho fatto l'unmerge ed ora non mi da più quel messaggio: OK! Grazie...

In effetti è stato un unmerge insolito.. come se non avesse fatto un bel nulla... 

Le mie FEATURES facendo emerge --info sono:

```
FEATURES="autoconfig ccache distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"
```

tolgo sandbox come mi hai detto... specificando -sandbox in FEATURES in /etc/make.conf

La mia versione di portage è 2.1_pre6-r3

Le mie USE Flags facendo emerge --info sono:

```
USE="amd64 X aac alsa apache2 arts avi berkdb bitmap-fonts bluetooth cli crypt ctype cups dba dri dv dvd dvdr eds emboss encode expat fastbuild foomaticdb force-cgi-redirect fortran ftp gd gif gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 imlib ipv6 jpeg kde lzw lzw-tiff memlimit mp3 mpeg ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl oss pam pcre pdf pdflib perl png posix ppds python qt quicktime readline samba sdl session simplexml soap sockets spell spl ssl tcpd tiff tokenizer truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts usb userlocales vorbis xml xpm xprint xsl xv zlib elibc_glibc kernel_linux linguas_it userland_GNU"

```

Attualmente con queste modifiche se do ancora un emerge -uDN world si blocca sempre alla compilazione sul primo pacchetto dicendo:

```
install: you may need to run ldconfig

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/readline-5.1_p3/work/readline-5.1/shlib'

QA Notice: USE Flag 'userland_Darwin' not in IUSE for sys-libs/readline-5.1_p3

>>> Completed installing readline-5.1_p3 into /var/tmp/portage/readline-5.1_p3/image/
```

EDIT1:dannazione! in qualsiasi compilazione, qualsiasi pacchetto installo, viene estratto in /var/tmp/portage e si ferma tutto...   :Crying or Very sad: 

EDIT2: Aggiungo per completezza l'intera parte prima del messaggio di errore, magari può essere più utile:

```
make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/readline-5.1_p3/work/readline-5.1/doc'

mv /var/tmp/portage/readline-5.1_p3/image//usr/lib64/libreadline.a /var/tmp/portage/readline-5.1_p3/image//usr/lib64/libreadline.old

mv: impossibile fare stat di `/var/tmp/portage/readline-5.1_p3/image//usr/lib64/libreadline.a': No such file or directory

make: [install-static] Error 1 (ignored)

/bin/install -c -m 644 libreadline.a /var/tmp/portage/readline-5.1_p3/image//usr/lib64/libreadline.a

test -n "x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib" && x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib /var/tmp/portage/readline-5.1_p3/image//usr/lib64/libreadline.a

mv /var/tmp/portage/readline-5.1_p3/image//usr/lib64/libhistory.a /var/tmp/portage/readline-5.1_p3/image//usr/lib64/libhistory.old

mv: impossibile fare stat di `/var/tmp/portage/readline-5.1_p3/image//usr/lib64/libhistory.a': No such file or directory

make: [install-static] Error 1 (ignored)

/bin/install -c -m 644 libhistory.a /var/tmp/portage/readline-5.1_p3/image//usr/lib64/libhistory.a

test -n "x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib" && x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib /var/tmp/portage/readline-5.1_p3/image//usr/lib64/libhistory.a

test -d shlib || mkdir shlib

( cd shlib ; make  all )

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/readline-5.1_p3/work/readline-5.1/shlib'

make[1]: Nothing to be done for `all'.

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/readline-5.1_p3/work/readline-5.1/shlib'

( cd shlib ; make  DESTDIR=/var/tmp/portage/readline-5.1_p3/image/ install )

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/readline-5.1_p3/work/readline-5.1/shlib'

/bin/sh ../support/mkdirs /var/tmp/portage/readline-5.1_p3/image//usr/lib64

/bin/sh ../support/shlib-install -O linux-gnu -d /var/tmp/portage/readline-5.1_p3/image//usr/lib64 -b /var/tmp/portage/readline-5.1_p3/image//usr/bin -i "/bin/install -c -m 644" libhistory.so.5.1

/bin/sh ../support/shlib-install -O linux-gnu -d /var/tmp/portage/readline-5.1_p3/image//usr/lib64 -b /var/tmp/portage/readline-5.1_p3/image//usr/bin -i "/bin/install -c -m 644" libreadline.so.5.1

install: you may need to run ldconfig

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/readline-5.1_p3/work/readline-5.1/shlib'

QA Notice: USE Flag 'userland_Darwin' not in IUSE for sys-libs/readline-5.1_p3

>>> Completed installing readline-5.1_p3 into /var/tmp/portage/readline-5.1_p3/image/

```

EDIT3: Da tempo uso anche la compilazione in ram: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2431674.html

----------

## fbcyborg

Ho risolto il problema ritornando ad una versione stabile di portage: la 2.0.54, prima avevo la 2.1_pre6-r3.

Chiaramente, non essendo possibile utilizzare emerge ho effettuato le seguenti operazioni:

```
ebuild /usr/portage/sys-apps/portage/portage-2.0.54.ebuild fetch

ebuild /usr/portage/sys-apps/portage/portage-2.0.54.ebuild digest

ebuild /usr/portage/sys-apps/portage/portage-2.0.54.ebuild unpack

ebuild /usr/portage/sys-apps/portage/portage-2.0.54.ebuild compile

ebuild /usr/portage/sys-apps/portage/portage-2.0.54.ebuild install

ebuild /usr/portage/sys-apps/portage/portage-2.0.54.ebuild qmerge

ebuild /usr/portage/sys-apps/portage/portage-2.0.54.ebuild clean

```

Successivamente poi ho scoperto che la somma di tutti i precedenti comandi era:

```
ebuild /usr/portage/sys-apps/portage/portage-2.0.54.ebuild merge
```

  :Rolling Eyes:   :Laughing:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

anche io con una versione 2.1_pre6 ho avuto gli stessi problemi. la 2.1_pre3 invece va perfettamente.

----------

